# Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???



## vaddy (2. September 2004)

Moin Boardies!
Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob Interesse besteht, einen online Bindekurs hier im Board anzubieten.
Es müßten sich Fliegenbinder bereiterklären die Basics wie z.B. Kopfknotenbinden o.ä. in mehreren Schritten abzulichten und in Netz zu stellen. 
Natürlich sollte auch Bedarf an Anfängern da sein... :q 
Sonst lohnt sich das ganze nicht.
Man könnte so einen Thread aufbauen, in dem das Binden von klein auf erklärt wird, so dass die coolen Fliegen die schon gepostet wurden, auch für jedermann nachzubinden sind.
So etwas hat es jedenfalls noch nicht gegeben und ich denke es wär mal ne coole Sache. #6 

Also, wer hat Bock:

1. als Lehrer zu fungieren
2. sich den ganzen shiet reinzuziehen

Bin gespannt... #h


----------



## Medo (2. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@vaddy

welch eine idee!

also ich wäre total begeistert, zumal ich irgendwann demnächst mich auch mal an das binden heranwagen möchte / muss!

also ich wär dankbar dabei!



So macht AB wirklich spass!


----------



## Frede (2. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Also wenn man die Fliegen auch am Forellenteich benutzen kann also ich meine ob mann damit dort was fängt.Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## hauki (2. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo vaddy,

Deine Idee finde ich spitze, da ich vor habe mit dem Fliegenfischen und natürlich auch mit dem Binden anzufangen. Ein bisschen Bindekram liegt bei mir zuhause schon rum und ein paar schöne Entenfedern habe ich auch letztlich gesammelt.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die Basics erklärt werden würden.
Einige schöne Muster habe ich ja hier schon gesehen...

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## gofishing (2. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin vaddy,

von der Idee her eine gute Sache.

Ich habe mit dem tüddeln auch ohne Bücher online angefangen.

http://www.foellmiflytyer.ch/fliegengalerie.htm
Eine Site die mir von der Umsetzung her gut gefällt.

Meine Lieblingsseite was CDC-Fliegen betrifft.
http://www.black-forest-flyfishing.de/Fliegenbinden/obenfliegenbinden.html


Das ganze muß dann aber ein wenig koordiniert werden.
z.B Wer bastelt gerade an welcher Anleitung.
Da der Aufwand nicht ganz unerheblich ist.
währe es ärgerlich wenn 5-6 Fliegentüddler an ein und der selben Fliegenbindebeschreibung arbeiten.

Zum Kopfknotenbinden hat mario schon ein ani. gif eingesetzt. http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=20843&highlight=kopfknoten

Wer interessante links hat kann sie ja auch hier einstellen.


TL

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (3. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Coole Idee, nur schwer umzusetzen !
Was  soll da rein ?
Welche Reihenfolge ?
Wer macht was ?

Am besten sollte man vorher eine Art Inhaltsverzeichniss aufstellen.
Die Reihenfolge ist auch wichtig (zuerst die Grundwicklung u.s.w. )

Ausserdem würde das ein ellenlanger Thread werden. Da wäre für jeden Schritt ein eigener Thread besser (allein schon zum wiederfinden).
Trotzdem würden diese Threads im laufe der Zeit im Archiv des Boards verschwinden wenn sie nicht von einem Mod verankert werden würden! Und um sie oben im Forum zu verankern wären es dann widerum zuviele Threads !
Am besten wäre es das gesammelte Boardwissen auf Webspace in Form einer HP zu bündeln! 
Leider verfüge ich nur über begrenzten Webspace, und auch meine Kenntnisse im erstellen einer HP sind begrenzt (siehe : schreibermario.de ).

Wenn einer das ganze aber in Angriff nehmen möchte bin ich dabei !


----------



## Bondex (4. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Finde die Idee auch nicht schlecht. Man kann schließlich immer was dazulernen. Es müßte so eine eigene Onlinedatenbank geben, sowas wie ein digitales Buch. Und die Schulung müßte auch durch Fragen unterbrochen werden können. Das Problem: Durch diese Fragen wird das alles sehr komplex. Bücher gibt´s viele, aber bei allen das Problem: Wie gehts wirklich. In der Praxis sind viele Sachen viel komplizierter und erklären könnte ich das dann nicht oder nur sehr schwer, kappieren würde das aber bestimmt niemand.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin zusammen,

eine wirklich gute Idee.
Wie wäre es denn mit kleinen Filmchen oder ist das technisch zu aufwendig ?
Bilder in der Abfolge sind ja nicht schlecht aber manchmal muß man gewisse Kniffe schon in "Echtzeit" sehen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Ace (4. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

eine gute Idee#6 aber wie gesagt wird die Umsetzung wird sehr schwierig.
Ich würde das ganze auch auf eine externe Seite verlinken und für jedes Muster bzw. jeden Kniff eine bebilderte bzw. Beschriebene Seite erstellen.
Man könnte das ganze wie ein Lexikon aufbauen und so auch das Binden einzelner Muster in allen Einzelheiten darstellen. Ich denke das daraus eine qualitativ sehr hochwertige Webseite entstehen könnte. In einem Thread geht so etwas unter weil man eben nicht zwischen den Fliegen hin und herspringen kann.


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Ich wäre dann ein schüler 
Ich selbe besitze noch eine software , wo das binden der fliegen in einzelnen schritten erklärt wird. leider gibt es keine news mehr dafür  
Auf jeden fall ist die idee einfach klasse

mfg Lachsy


----------



## snoekbaars (5. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin!

Also, die Idee ist so gut, dass wir sie auf keinen Fall wieder im Sande verlaufen lassen sollten.
Ich bin auch für externen Webspace. Einen zentralen Koordinator sollten wir auch haben, am besten keinen Mod.
Ich bin auch gerne dabei, und bei Bindetechniken, wo ich mich für kompetent halte bringe ich mich gerne ein.

Ralph


----------



## guadarmar (7. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Finde die Idee klasse

Ich könte auch bei Design und Queltext Hilfe anbieten.
Nur Fliegenbinden kann ich nicht.

Guadarmar


----------



## Truttafriend (7. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Willkommen an Board Guadarmar #h

Klasse das du deine Hilfe anbietest #6


----------



## fly-martin (7. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo

Meint Ihr soetwas wie damals die Dorschhexe ? ( hier )

Ich find das gut, aber das Problem ist die dauerhafte Umsetzung.

Wir haben soetwas ähnliches ( Bauanleitungen ) mit dem Thread Boardfliegen probiert.... mit den Anleitungen im Bilderforum


----------



## marioschreiber (7. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Nee Martin !
Ich denke nicht das es sich um Bindeanleitungen für einzelne Muster handeln soll, sondern um die Erklärung der einzelnen Bindeschritte.

Wie mache ich die Grundwicklung, Schlaufentecnik, dubben, verwenden des Whipfinnishers, u.s.w.


----------



## südlicht (7. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hai!

Finde es gut, was Mario schreibt, denn nach dem Erlernen der Grundtechniken kann man sich dann die Anregungen aus der Fliegen-Gallerie holen...

Wenn ich irgendwie helfen kann, gerne!

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Ace (7. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Ich denke so wie Mario schreibt sollten wir anfangen...erstmal alle Grundkenntnisse zu Papier äähhhh HTML bringen und wenns dann noch allen Spass macht kann man das ganze ja auch mit genauen Bindeanleitungen zu einzelnen Mustern ergänzen.
Mit dem geballten Wissen hier kann das die Fliegenbindeseite werden.
Ist allerdings ne Menge Arbeit...wann legen wir los ??:q


----------



## guadarmar (9. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo an alle 

Ich denke man sollte in Schritten den Weg zur ersten Selbstgebundenen aufzeigen und alle Fehler und Fragen dikutieren.

immer steigende fische 

guadarmar


----------



## gofishing (9. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Also ich währe auch dabei.
Wer macht den nun den Organisator?

Hilfreich währe wohl auch in diesem Zusammenhang eine Auflistung der Grundausstattung für den Anfang.
Ich habe mir am Anfang auch eine Menge Quatsch gekauft.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Ace (10. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

was´n nu ???


----------



## Bondex (11. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Ja wat´n ?


----------



## guadarmar (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Flasche leer oder was?

Gruss und immer steigende Fische


----------



## Ace (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Ich hab einfach mal angefangen...ist erstmal auf die schnelle was ganz einfaches, nur um zu sehen wie ich mir das von der Art her vorstelle.

-> Klick mich <-


----------



## snoekbaars (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin zusammen!



Das sieht nach kaum mehr optimierbar aus, Ace!!

Zudem denke ich wir sollten es tatsächlich auf einer Webseite wie Deiner stattfinden lassen. Hier im Board sind die Möglichkeiten zu beschränkt, um Solches sinnvoll aufzuziehen.



Dicke Fische!!

Ralph


----------



## fly-martin (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo

Nicht schlecht ACE - ich hatte mal soetwas ähnliches gemacht, dabei habe ichg wegen der besserren "Erkennbarkeit" weißen Faden genommen :

Stützschlaufe 

und 

Hängerschutz


----------



## Chrush (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@ ace

PERFEKT   #6 

Genau so sollte es sein  #r . snoekbaars hat recht!

Wieviel Webspace verballert denn eine Bindeanleitung? 
Kannst Du es auf Deiner Page machen? Wird sofort in Favoriten gespreichert!
Wird das wie das "Fielmann Prinzip" (keinen Pfennig/Cent dazubezahlt bez. dem Webspace) für Dich?

Hmmmm... der Haken schaut nach 15BN Klinkhammer von Patridge aus.
Gutes Stück aber sehr teuer.

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## gofishing (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin Mathias,

haddu gut gemacht.

Nur die Schrift ist für meine Augen ein wenig zu klein, auch mit Brille am Monitor.

Meine Grundwicklung mache ich persönlich immer ohne Kleber. Den Faden lasse ich 5-6 cm überstehen. Beginne dann die Wicklung 1 mm links vom Öhr, winde den Faden dann zum Öhr und wieder zurück bis zum Hakenbogen. Wenn man dann die 5-6 cm Fadenanfang ca. 45 Grad schräg zum Haken festhält, rutscht jede Wicklung automatisch an die vorige ohne Zwischenraum. Man kann dadurch schnell die Grundwicklung fertigstellen. Dadurch spart man sich auch den Kleber der sowieso irgentwann an den Fingern ist. Am Hakenbogen mache ich auch immer einen Knoten.
Sollte jetzt keine Kritik sein, sondern nun eine "unklebrige" Variante.
Ich hoffe meine Beschreibung ist einigermaßen verständlich rübergekommen. Um soetwas im Bild festzuhalten brauche ich eine Hand mehr.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Knobbes (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Mal ein super Tipp.
*G*


----------



## gofishing (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Wieso "mal ein guter Tip".
Kommen doch immer wieder neue.
Wer spezielle Fragen hat kann sie doch stellen.


----------



## Ace (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Freut mich wenns euch vom Grundsatz her gefällt.
An der Optik muss aber noch einiges geändert werden, hier hoffe ich auf gute Ideen aller Beteiligten.
Die Fotos waren auch nur Schnellschüsse ohne wirklich gute Belichtung.
Webspace stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung da sowieso vorhanden aber eben leider nur begrenzt und da wir da so einige Fotos reintun müssen brauchen wir da mit der Zeit ´n büschen wat. 
Ich könnte auch gerne das bearbeiten der Seite übernehmen obwohl ich hier von einigen weiss die das um Längen besser können #y.
Wenn alle mitmachen kann da richtig was draus entstehen.

@Ralph


> Um soetwas im Bild festzuhalten brauche ich eine Hand mehr.


 hatte ich auch...meine Frau hat den Kleber gehalten :q

@Chris
Gut erkannt den Haken

@Martin
sehr gute Idee mit dem Weissen Faden...wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen ???


----------



## Bondex (12. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Ace 
schön gemacht die Grundwicklung! Gute Foteos finde ich, und ich kenne mich damit aus!!! Dann hättest du meine Bindehilfe doch gar nicht gebraucht, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!
Wann sehen wir hier noch mehr?


----------



## gofishing (16. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Um dieses Thema nicht untergehen zu lassen.
Würde ich vorschlagen jeder postet seine Vorstellungen hier mal rein, damit die ganze Arbeit nicht an einem einzelnen hängenbleibt. Das währe der erste Schritt für ein Konzept. Wenn das steht kann ja der ein oder andere sich ein Thema "reservieren", um es zu erstellen. 
Wenn Ace sich bereit erklärt das auf seiner Homepage unterzubringen, was bestimmt viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Sollte jeder gewisse Vorgaben wie z.B. Bildgröße vorfertigen. 

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (17. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Eigentlich schade das hier nichts mehr kommt.

Es hatten wohl nur einige Schwierigkeiten mit der Grundwicklung. #c 

Damit der Aufwand sich in Grenzen hält (mann weiß ja nie ob Interesse daran besteht) hier Teil 2 (eine fertige Seite in meiner Lieblingssprache, Tim kann ja jetzt dolmetschen |supergri ).

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/montagedesmouches/nymphes/realiste/realistemont.htm

Die habe ich gerade im Netz gefunden.

viel Spaß beim nachbinden.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Ace (17. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Richtig geile Seite Ralph#6

hab leider auch keine Ahnung warum das hier jetzt so einschläft...schade


----------



## gofishing (17. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin Mathias,

vielleicht sollten wir es darauf beschränken eine Linksammlung über Bindeseiten zu erstellen.

Warum keiner etwas fragt ist mir auch schleierhaft.

Es gibt doch keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten.
Ich kann auch nicht alles binden und so eine Erklärung wie über die realistische Nymphe würde mir da sehr gut weiterhelfen. Ist gar nicht so schwer, nur sehr zeitaufwendig. Binden werde ich sie aber auf jeden fall mal.

TL

Ralph


----------



## bernie1 (18. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Schaut mal unter www.ewaldsee.de.vu ganz am Ende
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## BigEarn (19. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hmm, schade, dass das hier einzuschlafen scheint. Hätte großes Interesse an den "Basics" des Bindens ;+  Wüsste leider gar nicht, was ich genaues fragen könnte zum Binden, denn ich weiss ja eigentlich gar nix darüber #c 

Vielleicht könnt ihr uns Anfängern erst einmal Tips geben, was für "Grundzutaten" wir für´s Binden brauchen. Ich würd mir z.B. gerne Nymphen fürs Forellenfischen binden aber weiss überhaupt nicht was ich dazu benötige. 
Ich denke wenn man schonmal das Grundwissen hier vermitteln könnte, so dass man die ein oder andere Bindeanleitung lesen und verstehen kann, wäre vielen geholfen #v


----------



## Posenbauer51 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo vaddy
Ich würde mich auch fürs Fliegenbinden interissiren weil ich eh auf fummelarbeit steh.

MFG Posenbauer51


----------



## BigEarn (20. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*



> Ich würde mich auch fürs Fliegenbinden interissiren weil ich eh auf fummelarbeit steh


Fummeln find ich auch gut :q


----------



## Medo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@ralph

polar magnus und garnelen würden mich nochmal interressiern!

ich hab zwar schon eine mit ace getüddelt  aber wie war das noch??

und wie erstelle ich ein dubbing (nicht jeder weiss es)

was ist head-cement?

was ist ne hechel?

wie binde ich ne head hechel ein?

all das sind sachen die ein newcommer wie ich nicht wissen kann.

ich hatte nun das glück euch über die schulter zu sehen (auf dem schoß sitzend )
aber es kommen noch mehr fragen.... immer wieder.....da bin ich mir sicher.....!


----------



## snoekbaars (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@medo

 Kann ich (Dir) alles erklären ... nur mit den Fotos haperts bei mir halt einfach.

 Grrets
 Ralph


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Grundlagen sind hier mehr als ausführlich beschrieben
http://www.black-forest-flyfishing.de/Fliegenbinden/fliegenbinden.html

Ich poste hier mal einen link zu einer fertigen Seite.
Etwas besseres hätte ich nicht selbermachen können.
Um das gleich vorweg zu sagen, das soll jetzt keine Schleichwerbung sein.

Hier kann man sich den Katalog in Teilen downloaden.
http://www.hamm-flyfishing.de/frames/main/katalog.htm

Hier kann man sich einen Katalog per Post zuschicken lassen. http://www.full-service-flyfishing.de/neu/index.html


@Medo

head-cement ist ganz einfach schnell trocknender Lack, den man sich auch selbst anfertigen kann. Es gibt ja Beschleuniger und Verzögererzusätze im Handel.

Was verstehst Du unter Dubbing selbst herstellen?
Selbermischen oder meintest Du einen Dubbingstrang anfertigen. http://www.trutta.de/Do-it-yourself/Dubbingblock_Garn/dubbingblock_garn.html

http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/html/2_dutzend_polar_magnus.html

http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/html/cdc_garnele1.html
Statt CDC kannst Du auch alle anderen Materialien nehmen.
Für eine Schwebegarnele besteht der Rückenpanzer aus Polycelon.

Ich hoffe das hilft erst mal weiter.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Materialien zum binden findet man auch in diversen Häkelbüddelshops.


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Wer sich Keramikbobbins zulegen möchte, dem würde ich empfehlen nur welche zu kaufen die er selbst mal in der Hand gehabt hat. Keramik kann zwar sehr glatt sein, was aber bei den Bobbins selten der Fall ist, sprich der Faden ist meistens schneller kaputt als mit den billigen verchromten.
Ich binde nur mit den günstigen. Die habe ich mir vor Jahren mal gekauft, 1,99 DM (ja das waren noch Zeiten).

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Ich poste hier mal einen link zu einer fertigen Seite.
> Etwas besseres hätte ich nicht selbermachen können.
> 
> Ich hoffe das hilft erst mal weiter.
> ...


 Ja .. ich denke hier liegt unser Hauptproblem.

 Es gibt mittlerweile soo viele wirklich gute Internetseiten zu dem Thema!!!!

 Wenn wir es anfangen, sollte es mit einem gewissen Anspruch sein, oder es ganz lassen.
 Warum das Rad neu erfinden? Warum?
 Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde die Idee, was Eigenes hier auf die Beine stellen genauso super wie alle hier, wollte aber nur mal die Sinnfrage stellen.

 Wie wollen wir besser oder anders sein?

 Wir sollten auf keinen Fall eine weitere unvollständige und -verständliche Fliegenbindeseite hintüddeln.

 Oder wir machen alternativ ein Unterforum Fliegenbinden auf, wo wir JEDE Novizen- aber auch Expertenfrage in gewohnter Qualität behandeln.
 Dort könnte man dann zur Not auf gute Fliegenbindeseiten verlinken.

 Lasst Euch die Euphorie nicht von mir nehmen. Ich bin gerne bei einem solchen Projekt dabei, das wir dann mal aufteilen sollten, wenn wir es dann angehen.

 Also ... sollen wir WIRKLICH?
 |kopfkrat

 Dicke Fische
 Ralph


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Das Rad nicht neu erfinden wollte ich auch nicht.
Deshalb auch der link zur fertigen Seite.
Ich hatte glaube ich die Frage nach nur Bindelinks auf Seite 2 schon gestellt, kam nichts nach.

Bei beiden Alternativen währe ich dabei.

Obwohl ich lieber binde statt stundenlange Anleitungen zu schreiben, die sowieso irgentwo abgekupfert sind.
Ich persönlich bin aus der Euphoriephase schon raus.

Bitte mal auf google nach Fliegenbinden und zwar nur deutsche Seiten suchen, 7170 Treffer, für mich allein zuviel.
Einige Seiten die ich persönlich gut finde habe ich hier schon des öfteren gepostet.
Für alle 7170 Treffer fehlt auch mir die Zeit.
Freue mich über jeden "guten" link der hier gepostet wird.

TL

Ralph


----------



## fly-martin (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo

Ich hab mal eine Beschreibung für die "Kreuzwicklung" zusammengestellt - guckst Du Hier 

... hoffentlich verständlich!


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin Martin,

gut gemachte Seite.

Ich würde das "direkt nach dem Einbinden mit Sekundenkleber fixieren" noch ein wenig hervorheben.
Beim antüddeln der Fliegen verrutschen diese nähmlich ganz gerne mal. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Böaah Martin und Ace,  #6 

und danke für die guten links ,Ralph.
Klasse gemacht.

Aber wenn ich tüdel, (ähh, ich es versuche :q )
tüdel ich und guck nicht in die Kiste. (bitte nicht falsch verstehen)

Ich würde mir das ansonsten alles ausdrucken müssen, so wie ich mich kenne.
Es gibt so auch fürs Internet Grenzen, was Komfort angeht.
Ich meine: Ihr hab da ein Riesenprojekt vor, drück Euch aber trotzdem die Daumen.

R.R. #h


----------



## gofishing (21. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Ich binde viel vor dem Monitor.
Alles auszudrucken würde ich keinem raten, viel zu teuer.

Immer wenn ich etwas neues sehen, speicher ich den link oder nur das Bild ab. So kommen mit den Jahren schon einige MB zusammen.

Zum "üben" würde ich Dir raten immer min 6 gleiche Fliegen zu binden. Beim MEFO fischen sagt man 1000 Wurf ein Fisch. Eine Fliege zu binden bedarf 100 Stück, sagt man.
Und nicht immer gleich aufgeben, zur Not mit dem Teppichmesser wieder vom Haken schälen, spart Kosten.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@gofishing 
hast Du schon mal so einen Dubbingblock gebastelt? Also so ganz habe ich die Funktionsweise nicht verstanden |kopfkrat


----------



## gofishing (23. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Das Prinzip ist doch simpel.
Drall und Gegendrall wie auf Bild 3 und 4 zu sehen ist.
Achte mal auf die Drehrichtng.

Du kannst Ihn leicht herstellen.
Mit einer Handkreissäge (Tiefe vorher einstellen) einfach eine gerade Nut in das Holz schneiden.
Natürlich geht das auch mit einer Lamellofräse oder Oberfräse.

viel Spaß beim basteln


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@gofishing 
so einen Block habe ich jetzt gebaut, nur schnalle ich nicht wie der Faden geführt wird??? Der muß doch irgetwie wieder zurück. Ist doch am Ende doppelt oder sogar 4fach? Egal ich bringe den Block zu unserem Wobbler-Lackieren mit. Wann ist das denn jetzt?


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Habe gestern mal eine Alexandra gebunden und war sehr zufrieden wie ich den Bogen der Schwinge hinbekommen habe. Sonst waren die bei mir immer durcheinander. Warum ich das jetzt hinbekommen habe weiß ich nicht. War diesmal nur ein Zufall, daß ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Kennt hier jemand den Trick wie man Pfauengras ganz sicher immer schön rund einbinden kann? |kopfkrat 

Hier ist ein Foto von meiner Fliege


----------



## Bondex (23. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Wenn jetzt die roten Federn auch noch diesen Bogen beschreiben würden wäre ich richtig glücklich. Kennt hier einer diesen Trick?


----------



## gofishing (23. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Bondex

Wat Wobbler lackieren ? Klär mich doch bitte mal auf, hab ich was verpennt.

Hier nochmal der zur "Bedienungsanleitung" für den Dubbingblock http://www.trutta.de/Do-it-yourself/Dubbingblock_Garn/Dubbingblock.gif

Oder Du baust Dir gleich einen elektrischen wie hier http://www.kaerntner-fischerei.at/fischgewaesser/willis_dubbingmaschine.htm


@ all
Für alle die noch eine Bindeanleitung für Bachflohkrebse suchen http://www.salmon-fly.de/asvhage/bachflohkrebs/page/image1.html


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (23. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@bondex

Tausche Deine "roten Federn" gegen spey hackle, dann hast Du auch den gewünschten Erfolg.



TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (24. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Ich dachte Du wolltest mit ´n paar Leutchen Mefowobblerrohlinge von Kubiak sprayen. Frag mich jetzt aber nicht wo das stand, weiß ich nicht mehr.

Die Anleitung für den Dubbingblock hatte ich gelesen (aber eben nicht verstanden) Was das mit dem Doppelhaken auf sich hat und wie die Schnur eingelegt wird und dann wie´s gemacht wir und ob der Stang dann fixiert werden muß. Oder nimmt man besser dünnen Draht damit´s nicht wieder aufgeht nach dem Verzwirbeln??? 
Und was ist spey hackle? Weißt du auch wie man das Pfauengras vom Schwert einbindet, ohne, daß es »umkippt«


----------



## gofishing (24. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Bondex 
Wobblerlackieren war vor 10 Monaten, hatte ja derzeit keiner Interesse. Jetzt habe ich genug.

Spey hackle findest Du z.B bei Ecki im shop, aber nicht in rot. Normalerweise nimmt man die auch nur zum Lachsfliegenbinden.

Schwertfedern sollten eigentlich für ein Foto so "stehen" wie Du es willst. Eine gefischte Fliege sieht nun mal nicht mehr so aus wie nach der Fertigstellung.
Habe mal auf die schnelle nach der Alexandra gegoogelt, weil ich sie selbst noch nicht gegebunden habe.
Die sehen auch nicht anders aus als Deine.
Ich würde sie so lassen.

Den Dubbingstrang für Nymphen kannst Du natürlich auch aus dünnem Kupferdraht (Conrad) herstellen.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (24. September 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@gofishing 
ahäähm, meine Alexandra ist noch ungefischt, soll ein sehr fängiges Muster für Mefos sein habe ich  mir sagen lassen. Selber habe ich gut Regenbogner im Bach damit gefangen, allerdings viel kleiner als meine abgebildete.

Weißt Du wie dieser Bogen beim Einbinden von Federsegmenten entsteht?


----------



## Red Hair (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo, Freunde des gepflegten Fliegenangelns. Mich hat das Fliegenangeln nun auch gepackt. Nun hab ich mich mit meiner Liebsten auch dazu entschlossen uns die Fliegen selber zu binden. Deshalb würde ich es klasse finden wenn es einen Online-Kurs geben würde. Nun scheint das Thema etwas ruhig geworden zu sein. Wie gehts denn weiter????

Da ich neu dabei bin würde ich es schön finden, wenn ihr ein paar Tips für die Grundausstattung gebt. Ich weiß das es da schon was im Forum gibt, aber hier würde es doch Sinn machen. 
Also bitte bitte macht das mit dem Kurs!!!!!!!! #6 

In voller Erwartung...

Red


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin Red,

komme doch am 16.12 zum nächsten Bindetreffen nach Lübeck.

Da kannst Du einen Kurs mitmachen, live und in Farbe.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hört sich gut an!

Is das nur ein Tag?
Wann fäng es an?
Was Kostet es?


Gruß
Red


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Ja genau, ist nur ein Tag.
Siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33887

Und hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36602

Nur bei zu vielen Anmeldungen wird Eintritt verlangt. :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Bevor Tim hier einen neuen Thread aufmacht melde ich mich sicherheitshalber schon mal an.


@ Red
Das ist natürlich kein prof. Bindekurs der bezahlt werden muß. Dafür stehen Dir aber alle mit Rat und Tat zur beiseite.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Soll ja auch kein Profikurs sein. Bin ja Anfänger!!

Bis du sicher das es der 16.12 ist?
Das ist ein Donnerstag!!!
Scheint mir ungewöhnlich!!!

Wäre mir aber egal. Ich bin dabei!!!!
Wo melde ich mich an?????

Gruß
Red


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moinsen und willkommen an Board #h

Ich stelle den Thread gleich ein.

*Datum ist Samstag, der 18.12.04 *


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Jo, stimmt mit dem 16ten.

Bin mir aber sicher das Tim gestern diesen Termin nannte.



Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim war das gestern ernst gemeint?
Mitten in der Woche ? #c

@Red
Natürlich ist so ein Treffen am WE.
Wir müssen jetzt nur auf Tim warten, um einen gültigen Termin zu bekommen.
Ansonsten http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36734 mal diese Buchtips durchackern. Weihnachten steht ja vor der Tür. #6 
Was willst Du den für Fliegen tüddeln?

TL

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

ich hab bloss blöd Gernot nachgeplappert Ralph :q


----------



## Gnilftz (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bloss blöd Gernot nachgeplappert Ralph :q



Tim kommt soooo langsam in die presenile Phase...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

ich nässe auch immer öfters ein :q


----------



## Gnilftz (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ich nässe auch immer öfters ein :q



Na,
solange Du noch nicht getrennt von Deinen Zähnen schläfst,
gehts ja noch...  :q :q  :q


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*



> Na,solange Du noch nicht getrennt von Deinen Zähnen schläfst,
> gehts ja noch...


 :q


*hier geht das übrigens zum Bindetreffen => klick mich du Tüddler *


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Tim, wenn der Gernot neben steht höre ich Dir in Zukunft nicht mehr zu.
Der scheint Dich ja ganz schön aus der Fassung zu bringen. :l  :l  :l  :l 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@gofishing

Wegen dem Buch, ich weiß noch garnicht so recht was ich so will.
Deshalb suche ich ein Buch, dass das ganze erstmal im Ansatz erklärt.
Dein Link ist ja klasse, aber welches soll ich da nehmen????
Meine Weihnachtskasse ist auch nicht so groß, als das ich mir alle keufen könnte.

Red


----------



## Red Hair (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Jungs gebt mir doch mal einen Rat!!!
Was sollte ein Anfänger über das Fliegenbinden lesen!


----------



## marioschreiber (1. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Moin Red !
Ich sag es immer wieder :





Es befasst sich nicht mit irgendwelchen speziellen Fliegenmustern, sondern nur mit den grundlegenden Techniken !
Hat mir zum Anfang seeeehr geholfen !
Wenn man diese Grundtechniken einigermasen beherscht, dann kann man sich immernoch Bücher mit speziellen Mustern kaufen.


----------



## gofishing (1. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Wenn die Weihnachtskasse nicht so voll ist.
Stelle doch ein Paar Watstiefel am Nikolaustag vor die Tür, geht ne Menge rein. :q  :q  :q 

Leider kann ich mich über die Bücher nichts schreiben da ich sie nicht in Händen hatte.

Willst Du nun Küstenfliegen oder Bach/Fluß taugliche Fliegen tüddeln?

TL

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (1. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@gofishing
Eigentlich beides!!!

1. Will natürlich öfter mal schnell an die Ostsee auf MeFo.

2. Ich bin in den Angelverein Früh-Auf-Hamburg eingetreten und die haben auch Salmonidengewässer. 
3. und nach meinen schönen Erlebnissen in der Traun dieses Jahr, muß ich dringend nächstes Jahr wieder in den Süden. :l 
Da gibt es nichts dran zu disskutieren |krach: 

Tja diese Newbees.

Ich muß dann halt schneller lernen. Hilft nichts!!! Fliegenangeln ist es eben!!! #6 

Red


----------



## Red Hair (1. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@ Marioschreiber

O.K. das Buch hat mir meine Freundin zu Weihnachten zu schenken.
Sonst bekommt sie ihr Parfüm nicht. :q 

Red


----------



## feeder-leicht (6. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hi Thomas!
Find' auch 'ne klasse Idee!
Ich binde seit ewigen Jahren selber. Aber es gibt immer wieder Neues. Das macht es so spannend.
Würde mich glatt als "Lehrer" zur Verfügung stellen.
Interessante Fliegen zum Nachbinden gibts u.a. bei www.a4web.de/ffb-fdm/index.html. So ziemlich jeden Monat eine Neue mit guter Bindeanleitung.

OK, tight-lines!


----------



## Bondex (8. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@feeder-leicht
Wilkommen hier on Board.


----------



## gofishing (8. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

So kann Mann oder Frau Bürsten recyceln. :q 

http://www.globalflyfisher.com/tiebetter/brusheyes/

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (8. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Noch mal ne gute Anleitung.
Aber bitte mit Grundwicklung binden sonst ist es nur eine "Ebayvariante". :q  :q  :q 

http://www.globalflyfisher.com/patterns/danish_pastry/

TL

Ralph


----------



## Bruno (8. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Boardies!
> Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob Interesse besteht, einen online Bindekurs hier im Board anzubieten.
> Es müßten sich Fliegenbinder bereiterklären die Basics wie z.B. Kopfknotenbinden o.ä. in mehreren Schritten abzulichten und in Netz zu stellen.
> Natürlich sollte auch Bedarf an Anfängern da sein... :q
> ...




Hallo,  |wavey: 

die Idee finde ich Super  #6 und bin dabei - allerdings leider nicht beim Lehren sondern eher bei "Gelehrt werden" da ich von Fliegen-Fishing  |kopfkrat bisher keine Ahnung habe  #t - würde mich dennoch brennend interessieren hier im Board noch weiteres dazu zu lernen.

Grüße, aus Berlin-Altglienicke,
Bruno #h


----------



## Medo (9. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> So kann Mann oder Frau Bürsten recyceln. :q
> 
> http://www.globalflyfisher.com/tiebetter/brusheyes/
> 
> ...


mensch ralph....

hab ich natürlich gleich mal ausprobiert:q 

alles war super....

bis morgens um 4 meine frau einen kampfschrei von sich gab|bla: 

ich gleich raus aus den federn.... 

sie hätte  ja eventuell beim duschen ausgerutscht sein können und hätte sich das genick gebrochen#d #d 

ne ne.... zu früh gefreut|gr: 




es ging bei ihr nur um die bürste:c :c 






















war nur nen spass#h


----------



## hauki (9. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Schönen Dank an alle, die hier Links, Anleitungen, Fotos und Buchtipps gepostet haben. Habe mir auf die Empfehlung hier das Buch von Frank de la Porte besorgt. Meine Lektüre der letzten Tage - kann ich nur empfehlen.

Habe gestern meine erste Fliege gebunden, nachdem ich spät aus dem Büro kam. Hab mich einfach hingesetzt und losgebunden. Dabei ging es mir nicht um ein perfektes Ergebnis, sondern um das Ausprobieren der grundlegenden Techniken. Hab auch genommen, was gerade da war (und das war nicht viel). Das schönste war, das ich den allerersten Whip-Finish völlig automatisch per Hand gebunden habe, ohne drüber nachzudenken :q

Naja, gibt noch viel zu verbessern, ich weiss es. 
Aber das Ergebnis will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten 

_________
my first fly


typ: rustikaler streamer

haken: naturköder-haken gr. 2 (widerhaken angedrückt)
body: "glitzerzeug"
tail: bucktail rot (vom wobblerbasteln)
wings: entenfedern, selbst gesammelt
rippung: silberdraht
bindegarn: schwarz - für rutenringe

__

Petri
/hauki

P.S. Hier noch zwei Links:

http://www.danica.com/flytier/index.html
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/fliebind.htm


----------



## fly-martin (9. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo Hauki

ich sag nur : Respekt!  #r


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

#6 damit könnte man vielleicht sogar fangen |kopfkrat


----------



## Medo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

klasse!!

macht echt was her!!!


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hat hier einer schon mal eine Krabbe gebunden. Also ich meine nicht Garnele, sondern eher Strandkrabbe oder Wollhandkrabbe. Naja eben diese Biester, die die Dorsche so gerne fressen. Eine bebilderte Anleitung wäre da nicht schlecht...


----------



## Truttafriend (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Du meinst sowas?

Ich muss mal nach der Anleitung suchen. Kann etwas dauern...



Ansonsten kannst du auch hier mal klicken und oben rechts *crab* in die Suche eingeben.


----------



## Truttafriend (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

habs gefunden guckst du hier 

Sehr einfach und sehr fängig #h


----------



## Fliegenspezi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Nimm entweder von Orvis Flexo Tubing oder von Efftcom Twinkel Tubing, schieb es auf den Haken, binde links und rechts Beinchen und Scheren aus Gummimaterial ein (Namen schieb ich nach) - schiebe das Tubing schööön zusammen - wird dann ein runder Körper, nimm einen braunen wasserfesten Stift, male das Zeug an und fertig ist sich Krabbe. 

Bild kommt noch.

Ne andere Art der Krabbenmuster siehst Du hier

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/spezial4.htm

na denne bis denne

TL 
Tom


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Truttafriend
Oooohhhh! Wie geil ist die denn? Die hast Du bestimmt nicht selber ausgestopft, nee echt super, sieht ja aus wie echt.


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Schade, es ist wieder mal Englisch! Kann das hier einer übersetzen?

A great new exact imitation pattern, Riina's Sparkle Crabber, innovated by David Riina. It's been tested extensively here in the Sound as well as in Captiva Island, Florida.

Tying Instructions

1. Using latex sheeting,(a diswashing glove works well), trace a picture of a crab onto the sheet. Then with fine tipped siccors cut out the crab body.

2.On a wide gap, short shank hook tye down a pair of eyeballs in the center of the hook(either Bug Eyes or burnt mono). Make sure that the eyes are running parrallel to the hook point. Whip finish and cement the head.

3.Next lay the hook on top of the cut out crab body, and apply E-Z Shape Sparkle Body over the hook shank and crab body in a dome shape. Let dry overnight.

4.After the top is dry, turn the fly upside down. Apply a small amount of E-Z Shape sparkle body,and place a piece of flattened lead or lead putty into the sparkle body. Then apply more sparkle body over the lead the achieve a dome shape. Let dry overnight.

5.Color the latex with Pantone markers to whatever colors you desire.



Soviel ich verstanden habe schneidet der Typ das Grundgerüst (Beine+Scheren) aus einem alten Gummihandschuh aus? Aber wie wird die Geschichte auf dem Haken fixiert und woraus besteht der Panzer?


----------



## Bondex (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Fliegenspezi 
Danke für den Tip, freue mich schon auf das Bild.


----------



## marioschreiber (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Oder wie wäre es mit dieser :





Gebunden von Boardi Digerko. 
Must im "Boardfliegen-Bilder" mal nach dem Beitrag suchen. Wenn ich mich recht erinner war da ´ne ausführliche Anleitung bei.


----------



## Ace (19. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hab hier noch einen kleinen Film zum Thema
http://www.mustad.no/video_pic/crab.wmv


----------



## Fliegenspezi (20. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Habe leider die Gummileggs für die Krabbe und die Krabbe selbst nicht mehr gefunden, hier nun die nächste Variante. Gleiches Material (Tubing), nur direkt in den Körper eingezogen und mit einem elastischen Lack behandeln so daß die Beine auch drin bleiben. Material für Schere und Beine kleines Flexotubing.

na denne bis denne

TL
Tom


----------



## davidpil (20. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hallo

das fänd ich auch ne gute idee!
ich hab zwar noch nie fliegen gebunden, aber  ich würde es auch mal gerne lernen!

mfg davidpil


----------



## Flyfisher_SC (22. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Genau so eine Homepage stelle ich mir vor! SUPER


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@all klasse Anleitungen #6


----------



## Bondex (22. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Flyfisher_SC
wilkommen hier on Board #h 

@Fliegenspezi
was ist denn Flexotubing? Habe ich richtig verstanden, daß Körper und Beine aus diesem Material sind? ;+ 

@Ace
Klasse Bindeanleitung. Vielleicht könnte man den Panzer (Heißkleber) vor dem Trocknen noch mit Härchen oder Dubbing bestreuen ume eine Braune Krabbe zu basteln #6


----------



## hauki (22. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Ich hab hier auch noch ein nettes Bindevideo gefunden:

Tying Lefty's Deceiver
A 5:38 minute video segment (10.1 MB) with Lefty Kreh showing how to tie one of the world's best baitfish imitations.

http://www.flyfisherman.com/ftb/lkdeceiver/

Werde übrigens diese Woche einen kommerziellen Bindeabend bei meinem Local Dealer machen. Hoffe sehr mehr zu lernen. Bisher habe ich mich an die eher grossen Streamer gehalten, um keine Knoten in meine Finger zu machen 

Ein "südisches" Bindetreffen, wie im anderen Thread angeregt wär´s natürlich auch...

Keep on & Petri
/hauki


----------



## hauki (24. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hier noch ein Videofund, enjoy :

Video clip tying the CDC&Elk 
(4.54 min. play time, 12MB, Windows Media Player)

http://www.danica.com/flytier/movies/flytying/cdcelk.wmv

@Bondex #h

Dort gibt´s auch noch ein paar nette Krabben:

BF Crab
Crazy Crab 
Yarn Crab 

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (25. November 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Hi Hauki
klasse Video! Diese Crabbe kannte ich schon, ist verdammt schwierig zu binden, ich hab´s versucht


----------



## hauki (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

Oooooh jeeeh!

Ich hätte wissen müssen auf was ich mich einlasse...
Von wegen Fliegenbinden lernen und so...

Lese seit Wochen diverse Lektüre und hier im Board rauf und runter. Habe ca. 400 JPG´s von Mustern auf meinem Rechner gespeichert. Habe meinen (grossen) Angelkasten ausgeräumt und zum Bindekoffer umfunktioniert. Verbringe die Abende in der Werkstatt. Sammle Federn im Schlosspark. Habe unzähliges Bindematerial käuflich erworben... 

Nee, mal im Ernst: ihr habt mich mit dem Kram echt angesteckt. Aber DANKE dafür, weil es echt eine Menge Spass macht. Ich war letztens auf einem Bindeabend bei meinem Gerätehändler, der offensichtlich ganz gut Ahnung vom Binden hat. Muss sagen, dass eine praktische Einweisung doch durch nichts zu ersetzen ist. An dem Abend haben wir ein paar Nymphen und Trockenfliegen gebunden und natürlich gab es auch eine grundlegende Einführung. Hat auch eine Menge Spass gemacht 

Einziges Manko: ich kann die Muster nicht testen, da ich noch gar nicht mit der Fliege gefischt habe. Möchte aber warten bis ich meinen Wochenend-Wurfkurs besucht habe, um mir nicht irgendwelchen Blödsinn anzugewöhnen...

Grüsse an alle Fliegenbinder, -fischer und die, die es noch werden wollen
/hauki

P.S. Noch ein Linktipp für Euch anbei: The English Fly Fishing Shop
http://business.virgin.net/fly.fishing/index.htm

Seite aus Amerika, was mir gut gefällt ist, dass nicht nur die Muster gezeigt/erklärt werden, sondern auch eine Menge über die Hintergründe/Geschichte erklärt wird.


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Online Bindekurs für Anfänger im Board???*

@Hauki
Dann viel Spaß beim Wurftraining, da kommt dann noch mal einiges auf Dich zu #c  |supergri


----------

